# Your Best Lure For 2019



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

What was your best lures for 2019?

I would have to say mine would be
1- Zoom Fluke - White
2- Bass Assassin 4" Crystal Shad

Not a great year but finished very good


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

2019 has probably been my best year ever. Star of the show is definitely the 2" Storm Wildeye Living Crappie. Flicker Shad 4 in black gold sunset gets an honorable mention.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Pre spawn...Rattle Bait and Jerk Bait
Post spawn... Carolina Rig and Texas Rig Dinger
Summer and Fall...That's tuff to pin-point


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Jerkbaits for sure. However I did just crush them in the early spring for a couple weeks on rattle traps


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

One of the best days I had last year was 45 degree water
on a Rattle-Bait.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Obsolete color Yozuri lipless crankbait.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I never really fished the senko much Ned or whacky until this yr. I caught smallies in Erie, and LM in a lot of lakes around the state.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

1.KVD square bill
2.Bluegill colored Colorado spinnerbait 
3.Watermelon red yum dinger


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Black buzzbait with a silver blade!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

All river smallmouth, spring...1/8 white spinner bait. Summer...had bigger fish to catch. Fall...white Whopper plopper


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

JackHammer-3/8 Bhite color
Picasso Suijin w/Lunker City Ribster
Strike King 3XD Moongill
Jewel Gem Blade 3/8 Pro Blue
Venom Glimmer Series 1/4 Purple Haze
Ledgehead Tennessee River Bling w/Jackall Rhythm Wave
Bass Munitions Patriot Minnow and Recon Shad


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Exclusively Erie.... Ned ftw!


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Ned rig
1/4 jighead in green
Jerk bait. 
They have put in work for me all year long.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You guys are gettin me fired-up.
70 days and counting


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Jackall Cover Craw
Reaction Innovations 4.2 Sweet Beaver
Zoom Baby Brush Hog
Dry Creek Outfitters double dipped tubes and SK Coffee tubes


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

1/2 tungsten jig 80% of time.
Top water frog 20%
Then 16 other rods that I lay around my boat and use for two casts....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

#5 flicker shads in numerous colors, especially the jointed flickers. Caught about every species my local reservoirs have in them. Spring sm/lm fishing was hard to beat Z-man trd hogz ned rigged.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

3/8 or 1/2 ounce jig depending on conditions 
Texas rigged rage craw
Ned rig


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

bobby said:


> 3/8 or 1/2 ounce jig depending on conditions
> Texas rigged rage craw
> Ned rig


You catch a lot of fish on jig


----------

